# Biete: Siemens ET 200S neu



## mike_roh_soft (15 Februar 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe hier zwei ET 200S (6ES7 151-1AA02-0AB0) von Siemens.

Profibus-DP

Nagelneu ohne Verpackung.

Das Beste Angebot siegt.












Gruß Mike


----------



## rostiger Nagel (15 Februar 2011)

mike_roh_soft schrieb:


> ...
> ich habe hier zwei ET 200S (6ES7 151-1AA02-0AB0) von Siemens.
> ...
> ...
> ...


----------



## mike_roh_soft (15 Februar 2011)

*ROFL*

Du hast Recht, dass es da mittlerweile schon neuere gibt.

Trotzdem sind diese hier (1AA02) nagelneu und ungebraucht!


Gruß Mike


----------



## mike_roh_soft (4 Juli 2011)

Sind verkauft...


----------

